

Google's Demo Slam - What is it? - CGherb256k
http://demoslam.com/

======
ryandvm
I'm guessing "show the world what you can do" is code for "land a job at
Google".

------
fisadev
it's aps.net, running on iis, and the domain is registered on godaddy.com.
This must be fake...

------
harlee
So what's it all about then.

------
ntulip
no idea - but the idea of supporting overweight rabbits sounds good.

------
fisadev
wtf? it's asp.net+IIS, on Google???!!

~~~
nose
google store also runs on asp. <http://www.googlestore.com/googlesearch.aspx>

    
    
      curl -v "http://googlestore.com
      < Cache-Control: private
      < Content-Length: 0
      < Location: http://www.googlestore.com/default.aspx
      < Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.0
      < X-AspNet-Version: 2.0.50727
      < X-Powered-By: ASP.NET
      < Date: Mon, 18 Oct 2010 23:07:08 GMT
    

whois says it's owned by google.

------
Hopka
Made entirely in Flash, so probably not targeted at serious developers. I
guess it is something for kids, because the tag line "Technology is awesome.
Learning about it isn't." suggests it tries to teach people about technology.
Maybe it will be similar to that App Inventor for Android they released a
while ago.

